# Dandant-evaluation of service



## alpha6

*Re: Dandant-poor service*

They do that to enough people and they will start to care. :scratch:


----------



## Sydneyknits

*Re: Dandant-poor service*

I guess I'll be using their catalog as smoker fuel now


----------



## MAXANT

*Re: Dandant-poor service*



Sydneyknits said:


> I guess I'll be using their catalog as smoker fuel now


That was funny!


----------



## jnolan7165

*Re: Dandant-poor service*

I wasn't tickled with the picking and shipping on an order recently either. I live about two hours from the office in Paris, TX, but they still pulled from the IL warehouse anyway. 
I ordered the budget domed smoker, ten wood frames unassembled, 10 perco frames, a queen excluder and some nit noids. It came in two separate boxes on two separate days. It was missing the smoker though. When I called, it was backordered with no idea when it was gonna show.

To the girls credit, she said it was her first day on the job and was needing help to do everything. I don't think the service is on purpose, I just think they are in a training mode. I'll be back for one more try as I'm neutral at the moment. I can't praise them for anything but so so or less than good service. Well, the girl sounded really cute, but that would be off topic. She probably looks like a,...nevermind. They get a 4 outta 10 from me.:w


----------



## santa fe trail bee

*Re: Dandant-poor service*

Dadant. I ordered some stuff from the Souix City office via email thursday evening since I had moved & had a new address. They called back Friday morning. I have a bunch of woodware to work on, sitting on my porch this AM. 
Not my entire order, but it was what I really needed most: Bottoms, tops & lures. We'll see about the rest of my order. They have always had good service with me, and I'm 80 miles east of Pueblo, so I can't shop for much of anything locally, unless I go to Walmart.

I don't think you can please everybody, every time.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries

*Re: Dandant-poor service*

I just call Dadant in High Springs, FL. If they have they will ship it to you, If they dont have it they will get it and ship it to you. I like to deal with at the local level, it is easier and less stress than the corporate/main office.
steve


----------



## MTINAZ

*Re: Dandant-poor service*

I am a new beekeeper and ordered some stuff from them twice and mann lake once. Both dadant shipments took forever just to leave the warehouse. it was up to two weeks to get my orders. Mann lake was way faster. Maybe places like amazon spoil us but I expect standard items to ship within a couple days at most.


----------



## arthur

A lot of people have complained about time to delivery for dadant orders off of their internet site.

Many have suggested that orders be placed on the phone to your local dadant, and you will get much more prompt service. 

So if I use dadant again, I will either drive to the local affiliate, or call and place an order directly with them.


----------



## Sydneyknits

I had no issue with the timing of shipment and would not have even cared about the initial mix up. My two issues are: an itemized description on the website and the product that doesn't even have one of the items as their website stated and had visual representation that they had, secondly thatthey offered no solution to the problem (alternative product, credit etc)


----------



## beedeetee

I would have just said to send me the 10 frame size. All of the ones that I have ever had were very soft metal. I would bet I could cut them to size with an old pair of scissors.


----------



## kbfarms

Yep, that's what I did, bought the 10 frame rests and cut them with cheap sissors. I pick up from the Ky store to save shipping. I tried to get 8 frame rests (figured they had it since it was part of the complete 8 frame hive set), even told them that they were advertising that they had it because it came with the complete 8 frame set and showed them in the catalog. .....of course they didn't have it....just bought the 10s and cut them.

They should at least send you a couple of 10s to cut.

On all my pickup orders, with both them and Kelley's, they've been great companies to buy from. I just don't order during the busy season.


----------



## santa fe trail bee

Dadant. I said earlier today that I didnt get my entire order. That was wrong. When I got back home this PM, UPS had been back by and left my last box.... So I did get all of my order w/in 3 days.


----------



## clarkfarm

When I first started beekeeping in 2008, I tried to order equipment by phone from the Virginia location and the woman who answered the phone tried to discourage me from beekeeping -- even though I had taken a six week course at a community college. I was pretty ticked off at that to say the least and ordered from the Kentucky location which gave me good service. For some reason I then started ordering from Dadant online which was not satisfactory. This year I called the Virginia location again, got a amiable rep. and received my order in 3 days. Much better experience than online. Do not understand though why individual stores cannot maintain their own online sites for ordering. 

To sum up, my experience with Dadant is that -- to paraphrase --they are like the little girl who had a little curl right in middle of her forehead, when they are good, they are very, very good and when they are bad they are horrid.


----------



## beecat

Well I guess I'm like so many others. Thought I'd try Dadant .Ordered on 4/29. On5/10 called, they said it had not been shipped yet, ok I thought, maybe busy. Called 5/17, still not shipped. Called today 5/24, still not shipped. Told them to forget it, I,d order elsewhere. I had ordered from Paris, Tx. because I' m in Ms. She told me part of the order would come from Ohio, makes a lot of sense to me. Anyway when I got home this afternoon, guess what?????, part of order was there. They can cram the rest. On a better note, got a call from a buddy about a swarm on a low branch on the way home. Boxed it, hived it, feel better. As Sydneyknits said, thier catalog will make good smoker fuel. That's all I have to say abuot that.


----------



## StevenG

When I order from Dadant, I order from their Hamilton, IL home office. Always by telephone, and folks there are very friendly and helpful... I've never had any problem. I wonder how many of the branches are actually owned by Dadant, or are simply licensed vendors? That would make a very big difference, I would think.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Wyo

On May 2, I ordered all of my equipment from Dadant- suit/veil, gloves, smoker, hive tool, etc, etc. Being a new beek, I needed almost everything. When I still didn’t hear anything by the 13th, I called. The order still hadn’t been shipped. The only explanation was that they “were working on overtime”. No apology, no sense of concern. Essentially, no customer service. Since I was to pick up my already ordered nuc in two days, I had to go to a local supply house (where prices are significantly higher, but customer service is fairly good) and get at minimum a veil (which is fine, as my kids will end up using it). Almost a week later, I got a partial shipment (smoker and tool). I still haven’t heard one word and I’m STILL waiting for the rest of my shipment.

My biggest complaint is the lack of communication. Even when they did ship my partial order I never received so much as an e-mail confirmation or “thanks for your order”. 

With the current economic situation, you would think businesses would realize they need to be promoting customer service if they want to stay in business. I understand my $200 order likely isn’t big for them. But what they don’t seem to realize is that my intent is not to stay small forever. The fact that others have had the same lack of service only further solidifies my decision to never, ever place another order from them again.

Okay, I feel much better now….


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Go P/U at the local branch. Or order in January. 

Kingfisher


----------



## Beeman52

I have been ordering from Dadant for over 20 years. No problems.


----------



## bermybee

Never had an issue with Dandant, Kelley or Maxant. 
I've only every ordered metal goods and small odds & ends from Dadant for the the past 10 years. There shipping prices are higher then Kelley for me, but then again so is the quality of there metal goods. Dadant's wood-ware on the other hand is trash compared to Kelley.
There customer service is not as good as Kelley or Maxant but I wouldn't say its poor for the SIZE of the company or inventory they carry. 

Sydneyknits was that an up to date catalog you ordered from? Unlike Kelley they will send out new catalog right away if you request one. Do you call in your order :no:. Email, fax, or website for record sake. Make THEM send you a quote back before you order especially if it's is your first time ordering from a company.


----------



## StevenG

I picked up a decently large order (for me) Thursday at the Dadant home office in Hamilton, IL. I had ordered part of it in Feb. and part in March for late May pickup. I also added several items to the order Thursday morning. Everything was ready and waiting for me. Except one item I bought Thursday they only had one left, and I got it! LOLOL

As Arlen was bringing the items to me at the loading dock, and I was loading, we were talking about the business. They are literally swamped, with several hundred orders a day. They have extra staff and are working overtime. He was very friendly, but couldn't believe the beeks who order on Monday and expect it on Friday. Or they order over the internet on Sunday night, and expect to receive it Tuesday in the mail. 

There's always two sides to every story...I'm not saying the beek is right and Dadant is wrong, or Dadant is right and the beek is wrong. Ordering equipment is like working the bees, you have to plan ahead. If you don't, you're going to get burned. I order from several different places, and always far in advance of my needs. I learned this lesson the hard way...that's why I remember it! :doh: Some places I've bought from I'll never buy from again, but Dadant and Kelley's are ones who will get my business every time.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## bermybee

StevenG said:


> As Arlen was bringing the items to me at the loading dock, and I was loading, we were talking about the business. They are literally swamped, with several hundred orders a day. They have extra staff and are working overtime. He was very friendly, but couldn't believe the beeks who order on Monday and expect it on Friday. Or they order over the internet on Sunday night, and expect to receive it Tuesday in the mail.
> 
> There's always two sides to every story...I'm not saying the beek is right and Dadant is wrong, or Dadant is right and the beek is wrong. Ordering equipment is like working the bees, you have to plan ahead. If you don't, you're going to get burned. I order from several different places, and always far in advance of my needs. I learned this lesson the hard way...that's why I remember it! :doh: Some places I've bought from I'll never buy from again, but Dadant and Kelley's are ones who will get my business every time.
> Regards,
> Steven


Steven you saved me a lot of typing.:applause: 
Most of my orders I get through ocean freight. So I have to wait a about 4 days for a shipping quote, week or two just to gets trucked to the port after it leaves Dadant or Kelley. Then If the order misses the ship (happens all the time) I have to wait another 2 weeks before the next ship( if it will fit on the next one).Then it still spends a week out at sea. Put it this way i had to wait 2 mouths 3 weeks to get a 60 frame extractor. 

Some beek don't know how good they have it, so let me enlighten you. I'm suppose to get an order on the Monday two pallets of EMPTY PLASTIC BOTTLES approx $1,600 order ocean freight approx $2,600 a mouth & 3 week later hopefully. I had to wait 2 weeks to get the shipping quote. The first week the manufacture wouldn't call me back.:scratch: When I called them up they was trying to find someone to ship ocean freight to Bermuda as I requested in my email. Of curse trying to take the easy/ fast way out they call FedEx & got a int freight quote 1 week in transit for approx $8,000 shipping only (asked them just for kicks and they where still hesitant to tell me).

As for small orders where slowest FedEx or parcel is fees-able, shipping = at least price of order and 2 week min form the time order is placed.


----------



## Dave360

i have had good luck ordering directly from dadant paris branch recently ordered on tuesday recived order friday


----------



## WoolheaterFarms

Sydneyknits, I can understand your frustration and while what I'm about to say is going to echo what others have already said (thanks StevenG), I'd like to just add to the numbers. The Spring/Summer is the most hectic for Dadant here in Florida. I personally have and will continue giving business to the High Springs branch. I'm not an adherent or anything but they've been pretty good. The words of warning/wisdom are best summarized

1) Paper trail - Faxing orders is the best way to order with any company that works primarily with commercial customers.
2) Quotes - try to get quotes on everything you buy, because you can sometimes get unlisted deals/prices.
3) Order in advance of need - make sure you have 3 weeks for things to go wrong and get fixed.

That's from a commercial perspective. 

I've had some bad experiences with the High Springs branch, namely not having what I ordered. Problem originates with the front office over selling, it's a good problem for the seller but bad for the customers. Sometimes they will eyeball something on a shelf without knowing that it was already sold because of the hundreds of orders they've processed. They've admitting it's getting to be a problem and have been trying to sequester products in the back room. Example: I was pretty pissed that the gallon of Bee Quick I ordered from Dadant wasn't there when I did a pick up and had to be ordered in a rush from Rossman's.


----------



## devdog108

I like the dadant frames. I tried the kelleys and amazingly, I can go to TN to the ag store and buy them and drive home cheaper than i can get them shipped from Kelleys. Where i am, they are BY FAR the highest for shipping, so I thought I'd try Dadant. I ordered expecting a week/2week delivery and thats what I got. Problem was that they sent me deep foundation. I called the main office on the website and they were as friendly as can be and told me since it shipped from Ill. that I would have to call that branch, so I did. I was still in no hurry and quite frankly in a great mood thanks to the main office so I called the other office. The lady who answered the phone was a very bad word. She blamed it on me ordering the wrong stuff and when I said ma'am, I am looking at the order here and comparing it to the website, and I ordered the right thing. It must be an internal mistake, no big deal, just please get the foundation to me when you can(still being nice at this point). She then replied and said, well, it looks like the main office screwed up the order when they faxed it over. I just laughed and needless to say was irritated at this point. I said, so they printed it and faxed it. She said yes sir, and I said, so, i have the same copy you do that is put into the box and she said yes sir....then she realized what she did. They had shipped it wrong from their office by mistake. No Big deal just send me the correct foundation. This lady blamed everyone and their brother except herself. It was pathetic to say the least. She said they would send me the correct foundation if I paid for shipping and I just laughed and told her to send an RMA and come get everything. Finally after talking to her supervisor, my foundation was sent to me via overnight. When i was done, I called the corporate office and gave them my opinion on the service of the branch, what happened and everyhting else. They sent me all kinds of freebies and my last order shipped very quickly. I wasn't after freebies, heck i didnt even want the deep foundation, I just wanted someone to say sorry, we'll get it to you. Not sure why she couldn't but she couldn't. After talking to the main office, I have not had a probelm since. I like their frames the best for me and their shipping has beat everyone so far since I dont want to drive to Tn. I will bend over backwards to help someone if I can, but since they treated me that way, I am cautious with them. I handled it and havent had a problem since as I stated above. I do order way before it becomes an emergency though.....


----------



## MTINAZ

Well I decided to try dadant again and was not impressed. It took a week just to put 10 sticky boards in a box. If you are that busy hire more ppl. I have ordered from mann lake and the stuff was shipped in a couple days. I live in a rural area so order almost everything except food it seems online. Dadant is the slowest to ship I have ever used.


----------



## honeybeekeeper

*Devdog108, was it the frankfort ky branch???????*
Dont ever call the dadant & Sons Inc in Frankfort ky, there is a girl there that answers the phone that knows nothing about beekeeping and she just answers the phone. She isnt affraid to pretty much tell ya either. The other day i called and wanted to order over $200 worth of equipment, i had given her the part number and the name and the amount...She kept cutting me off to do something else and kept saying she was sorry that they was busy...This went on 10 times but i never said a word. Then at the end i wanted to ask a question about the fume board, all i wanted was to replace the quilt...She said i dont know what a fume board is, i dont know much about beekeeping! So im in front of my computer looking the part number up so she can look at it and learn! She said is that it sir??? I said not yet im looking up the part number for you since u dont know nothing about beekeeping....OMG she said Sir i didnt say i didnt know anything about beekeeping...i said ok you dont know much about beekeeping and im trying to help...She said u know what sir, im not taking your order, your rude!!!! I thought what the heck???? Rude???? Here i am doing the work for this girl and she calls me rude and then...SHE HANGS UP ON ME!!!..Now im mad!!! I call the main office in Illinois i get told that my order wont be shipped for 2 weeks...I thought wow but atleast i didnt get hung up on and be called rude. What would anyone do in a situation like this???? I was very nice to the person and i didnt deserve that girls mouth and the way she went off i dont think anyone should deserve to be treated like that to be honest about it! All i know is i cancelled my order after thinking about it and thinking about it and i can say this,....I WILL NEVER ORDER FROM DADANT & SON'S INC AGAIN!!!!


----------



## paulnewbee1

I just wish they would be open on Sat this is Watertown WI most of the Beekeepers are people who have a JOB He is Open in April on Sat but that is all on Saturday. In the US there are 60% of the beekeepers are par time from 2 hives to 150 we cant go there in the week. He just lost 300 bucks today. I know it is a Holiday weekend but at least he could do is set his hours. he is now closed on Sat, and Monday. MMM I wonder how much he losses each week. I have bought a lot from them. I was going to buy 200 jars and other things Now I m calling on Tuesday and go to the bottle Manufacture to get my 200 jars for Honey.
Paul


----------



## nathan

My family and I have ordered from Walter T Kelley for decades now, and have never had any problems, always good service, products, etc. However, recently I thought I would give Dadant a try just to see. Won't do it again. I had no problems with shipping, but I ordered 50 frames, and they were shipped from the TX factory. Of those 50 frames, several parts are still laying around because they were too warped to even put together, and I had to remove several from the hives because they warped after I put them into use. Being a carpenter, I know that getting well cured wood is well nigh impossible, but it seems that they just used the wood as it came off the stack, and didn't give it time to cure in the shop, or didn't cull the bad pieces. Whatever happened, the quality control was poor, and I will go back to Kelley's for all future orders. That being said, unless I run out of time, all of my woodenware will be made by me in my shop. That way, I can't gripe at anyone but myself.


----------



## beerated

I agree Paulbee#1,

I called them on Friday thinking they would be open on Saturday or even Monday, What a disappointment. Going to harvest some honey this week and need jars. I wanted to drive up and get them,since they don't guarantee against breakage in shipping. Oh well,their loss again.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

Went to Dadant in VA. They need computers, its hellishly unorganized. The people running it are great, theres good gear there, its just all paper and carbons. Brushy is alot more organized on the computerization and my orders are always waiting for me, dadant was alot more hairy... and the inventory levels werent very commercial level... sounds like Illinois has made them the black sheep...


----------



## Thermwood

The Chico CA store is the same way, all handwritten and unorganized....


----------



## CAHighwind

I've only ordered from them once, so I don't have a huge sampling of their service, but that one order did come in a timely manner and was complete. As of this point, I wouldn't have an issue reordering from them.


----------



## coloran

I have ordered several times fom the Paris,Tx. branch with no problems. On larger items the shipping costs were less than my travel expense and the order would be here within a week. Other times I tell them when I will be by to pickup and my order is waiting on the dock for me. I do know there is a back order for assembled frames with foundation. I am told a september delivery so I will have to wait and see. Like the dadant frames better than mann lake or kelly'e. The Kelly split bottom bars give a place for the hive beetles to lay eggs from the bottom and the ears brake off too easy.


----------



## MinnePchyolka

Ordered my kid a size 4 sheriff brand bee suit on the internet from them. The website said "5-7 days to ship". It shipped within that time, and I got the order, which was correct. Very small, simple order, but got what I ordered within the time I expected.


----------



## Holly

I recently ordered from the michigan office. I didn't have any problems. The guy i talked to sounded like he knew the catalog by heart. It came quickly and was all there.


----------



## Alf57

I deal mostly with the Waverly, New York branch. Service has always been great and products ship quickly. Last week ordered a heated controller to heat and clarify my honey and I am admiring it tonight. Can't wait to try it out this week.
Good job Dadant.
Al


----------



## CentralPAguy

I am midway between the Dadant Virginia and New York locations -- I have ordered from both and was very satisfied with my order from either location.


----------



## rainesridgefarm

They do not need to be open on Saturdays. The sales at Dadant are up every year and this year it is up by another 30%. They can not keep up with orders being open 5 days a week so your $200 does not weight on them much. Even if everyone on beesource stopped buying from them in protest it would not make a dent.

I am not saying it is exceptable after all we are the customer!


----------



## mlewis48

We use the branch in Frankfort Ky. Clay and his people have been nothing but great to us. We are there 4-5 times a year and the service is second to none. Always helpful and ready to help us out. Keep up the great job and they will keep our business. :thumbsup:


----------



## muskratcreekhoney

I ordered two grafting tools from the Michigan location. I received them the very next day while in the middle of grafting with a paperclip. Boy was I happy!


----------



## WVaBees

I love review threads like this...especially when I am stuck trying to decide which vendor to go with for a large to me order. Dadant is one of 4 companies I am considering. Not now...so now I am down to three.


----------



## Dave360

decided to try an order on line with dadant asked to ship from paris (local branch) to my bussiness address they sent from hamilton to my house

placed order on phone with paris branch on monday at 11:00 am for some honey bears and box of frames and some plastic cell tuesday at 4:00 had my order (thats overnight )

so bottom line call local branch they know the most economical way to ship and only charge actual shipping so saves a lot in shipping costs


----------



## beemandan

On my most recent Dadant order they advised me that they were running 5 - 7 working days behind. Fortunately there's nothing urgent in mine. My advice...plan ahead.


----------



## Lorren

I have used Dadant twice this year. First shipment took almost three weeks, the secon approx 4 days. I did try to call the Va office before ordering online again but could not get any answer for a few hours. I just went ahead and ordered online. Guess speed is kinda hit or miss. Otherwise I am very happy with the prices and products.


----------



## Reid

I've experienced slow service from Dadant before, but the "funniest" thing is that their coveralls have what I think is a serious engineering defect. The coveralls include access slits so you can get to your pants pockets. Fine idea, but the problem is that they are completely wide open! No closures of any kind. If you rightfully order your coveralls a little large the access slits splay wide open and provide nice access points bees to get inside your suit. 
I love buying products and then promptly enacting modifications to provide basic functionality.
-Reid


----------



## woodguyrob

Reid said:


> I've experienced slow service from Dadant before, but the "funniest" thing is that their coveralls have what I think is a serious engineering defect. The coveralls include access slits so you can get to your pants pockets. Fine idea, but the problem is that they are completely wide open! No closures of any kind. If you rightfully order your coveralls a little large the access slits splay wide open and provide nice access points bees to get inside your suit.
> I love buying products and then promptly enacting modifications to provide basic functionality.
> -Reid


I just bought the same pair of coveralls.Put them on and stuck my hand in the slot and reached my pant pocket and said what the...If I can reach in there I'm sure the bees will figure it out. 

I ordered the coveralls and a pair of gloves on line. Took well over a week and half to get them. Medium gloves are too small and going back for a large pair. We'll see how ez the exchange will be.-Rob


----------



## bobbb

have used dadant also NY office pleased with service and goods shipment was promt also.


----------



## Roland

StevenG has it right, Arlen is the man to go to(Hamilton Il.) I call 3 weeks ahead, place order with a window of a few days for pickup. A week out, I firm up the pick up day and time. I then drive past the Watertown branch, and laugh as Arlen shakes his head, watching me put 2 pallets, (1400 lbs of wood and foundation) in my VW van. He learns, doesn't shake his head any more.

Roland
Linden Apiary, Est. 1852


----------



## MTINAZ

I have orders stuff from 3 diffrent suppliers and dadant is a almost a week slower than the rest.


----------



## Beethinking

I have great success ordering products from Dadant's Chico, California location. I haven't dealt with others.

Matt


----------



## johng

I have had good service from Dadant. Their frames are some of my favorite. What I don't like is I have to pay sales tax when I order from them because they have a store here in Florida and you still have to pay for shipping ofcourse. So I don't order from them very much only because of this. I do try and go pick up bigger orders from the store in High Springs when I have a chance.


----------



## lenny bee

As far as the metal rest, your better off without them. I took mine off after a week.They started to rust out and leaked rusty water down the insides.
They can send you the ones for 10 frame,and cut them down with a wire snips, real thin metal.


----------



## woodedareas

I am a newbie and ordered about $1,600 worth of material from the Hamilton office. I received a lot of help and every thing arrived in excellent condition.I took a while as they had to order some top feeders for me. I returned a few items and they were great even paying for UPS return. I have also ordered from a few other places and have not had any problems with anyone.


----------



## Honey-4-All

There is a reason they have been in business 150 years.

1. They will help you get what you need.

Need custom sized wax sheets or a custom made comb honey cutter they will make it happen. Small things count.

2. Will fix screw ups. I once had a large order where the boxes were cut wet and shrunk. It was a hassle to put them together. Between Western and Chico they got me squared up promptly. 

3. Wide range of products. Not always the least expensive but competitive.

Biggest problem I have is that they follow the lunch schedule religiously. I need to drive 2+ hours to get to their store. It breaks my day up not being able to get the stuff at the noon hour and get back home. If you plan on picking stuff up make sure you know when they are open, closed or out for lunch. 

Had good service from Pat in Fresno for years. John and Jt in Chico get me going as needed and if they can't help me one of the Dadants themselves in Illinois have taken the time to answer my questions or tell me where to get the answer. Last time it was in a question regarding Mega-Bee. 


4.5 stars out of 5.


----------



## MTINAZ

I have ordered from there web page with horrible shipping results. A Couple weeks ago I needed something and called the Fresno store. The help was great and shipped fast, but with a wrong item. I called them up and they sent the right one out asap. If you order from them call a store, don't order online.


----------



## Laurence Hope

Fresno branch is now open through lunch hour. It does help a lot.


----------



## Honey-4-All

Hi Laurence,

Thanks for the heads up that they changed the lunch hours in Fresno. Next time I'm on my way back to Visalia I will keep that in mind. Will make things more convenient fer sure. Must be the new manager. I thought it was a corporate thing. Now if only John and crew up north would follow suit. Pat was always an excellent help down there. Hope he's enjoying his retirement.


----------



## SwarmCatcher

The guys from Waverly New York are awsome been ordering from the for 10 years now. Just ordered 550 dollars the week before Christmas I got free shipping on all the woodenware. Thanks Guys


----------

